# LIMITS BELOW LIVINGSTON DAM



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Went with Gofish2day down to the Livingston dam today. We caught some shad for bait and then tried a couple of places where I had been catchin whites and didn't have much luck. Moved to another spot and limited out really quick. All caught on artificial. Started to catch and release but a guy was waitin to fish where we were and we decided to let him have the spot and try for blues. Moved over to catch some blues and it was kinda slow and then they went crazy. Limited out on blues also. As soon as you put the bait in the water a blue would hit it. The blues were not as big as the ones we caught monday but they were good eattin size. Had some for supper tonight. Enjoyed the fishin with you Karl, we will have to go again. 50 whites and 20 blues . 

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job ! The blues went down in size the 2nd day I fished too, but still good size when we took Jim yesterday. He caught all of the good size ones, and most of them, but for 1 good one Lee caught. He seemed to have some cat fish mojo working. 
I sure hope the discharge stays the same for a while, I am itching to catch a big striper.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt, WD said he had a great time catching his first Striper, as well as the big drum and blues. I caught my two biggest Stripers, at the slough. We're going Monday morning to give it a shot. Last time I was there the discharge was so much, it was really hard to fish. We'll fish a couple spots I know further down the river as well. I'm going to try Stubblefield this morning. Temp should be mid to high 80's, already!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Good report Matt! Heard it was a parking lot out there yesterday. Father-in-law fished from the banks and got a limit also.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great fishing with you Matt!! Next time don't be surpised if you see a roll of duct tape sticking out my pocket. Why the duct tape!!!!!!!!!!!

That's so I can tie your butt up for an hr or so. That way maybe I can get ahead before I turn you loose. This is the forth time in a row you have out fished me. The ratio of 5-1 on white bass was just getting crazy. You need to dig that Horse shoe out your butt and leave it home! I held my own on the cats but the white bass fishing was just plain stupid. I have fishing all my life and knowone has ever outfished me like you.

Also, I had my life vest on the whole trip for the first time. The current there is very strong. If you go, wear your vest. I can assure you, if you fall out, u float 100yrds before the boat will pick you up. Be safe and don't fish with Matt unless you want to be whooped bad!!!!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg guys ,going up lake looking for blues this evening. I think I know where to find a couple.Taking the wife and kids wish me luck !!lol I am sure it will be more guiding than fishing but a good time none the less.


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

WTG Matt and Gofish2day! I'll be out there next week sometime with Tbone.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

:spineyes: Duct tape !!!! I put you on the fish, provide you the jigs and grubs, and show you how. What more can I do but cast it and hook the fish for you !!! LOL, LOL !!! :headknock

Matt


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dam fishing*

thanks for being a good sport at the dam Friday Matt and Karl. I did limit out on whites at your spot. If I could ever return the favor give me a holla Ragin cajun boat and Natureboy


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Matt. MAtt gets that crank goin look out LOL


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Fishinganimal, I took it easy on Karl and let the crankbait have a rest. We caught the whites on green and white 3 inch grubs.
.
Natureboy was that you in the bassboat eatting lunch in front of the white Kenner? I think that was you and you did not crowd us or come in on us and I told Karl this guy is being really polite. We were going to catch and release for a little bit but the other boat came in behind us and I told Karl we need to let you come in and catch some fish. You had waited your turn and it was your time to come in and get a limit.

Matt


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't try a grub today just shad bodies. Matt I need some lessons LOL


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

what rig do ya use to make the long cast for stripers? 9-12 ft poles? 15lb test? sealine or 6500 reels?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

WTG again Karl & Matt! I wanted to go so bad but got another sinus infection. Might try to go next weekend before or after the Supercross. Mama is itching to get her line wet.

Karl just get some hand cuffs and cuff him to the railings in the boat. LOL

These reports by SS and everybody else is killing me!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I hope to get enough time to get below the dam.....I am doing good to get the boat in the water.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Boomhauer, I might be able to go saturday but I can't go sunday. I also have hand cuffs, metal ones and velcro hand cuffs. 2 sets of each !!

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> Boomhauer, I might be able to go saturday but I can't go sunday. I also have hand cuffs, metal ones and velcro hand cuffs. 2 sets of each !!
> 
> Matt


Matt,... Matt, this is a family rated board.


----------



## preacher (Mar 24, 2007)

*Great job*

Sound like you guys had a great time, way to go.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

To get way up there I use a 10' Diawa Eliminator(medium weight) with a 200G Shimmano reel spooled with 20# and a 3 to 4 oz "behind the dam cork" to which I tie a big pet spoon or other stuff on a 30# 4 to 6' leader.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks SS, I thought someone would reply. I don't throw the big rods anymore. I do have an 11 ft rod that I use sometimes but I usually use an 8 ft Castaway and can get it a good ways up.

Matt


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Boomhauer, I might be able to go saturday but I can't go sunday. I also have hand cuffs, metal ones and velcro hand cuffs. 2 sets of each !!
> 
> Matt


I figured you for a pink feathery hand cuff type of guy!:biggrin: LOL
I will let you know as the week comes to a close. I have to be at Reliant Stadium for Super Cross but not sure what time that is as of yet.

Phill has also been bugging me to go. He wants some cat's!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember "bout time Phil", He is slaways good to take so you can get another limit. LOL !!!! I am on my way out the door now to see what we can catch. I also got some new baits I have not found in a few years. Remind me the next time I see you and I will show them to you. They work as good or better than the crankbait when the water clears some.

Matt


----------

